
Simone Giertz is okay (tumor was noncancerous) - tumba
https://twitter.com/SimoneGiertz/status/1005200679055454208
======
davymac
Must be a great feeling to have Chris Hadfield, himself, tell you he’s happy
to hear the good news.

Hell, I feel humbled by proxy just because I saw his tweet!

------
godzillabrennus
This is great news!

